# Driver seat clunks/loose



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

My driver seat bottom moves/clunks when turning or going over bumps. It does not feel like the adjustment rack. It feels more like it is moving side to side. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine did that for a short period of time...just a slight but annoying clunck. I then realized it was not set correctly so I slid the seat forward, let it lock, then slid it back to where I wanted it again.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

JGA said:


> My driver seat bottom moves/clunks when turning or going over bumps. It does not feel like the adjustment rack. It feels more like it is moving side to side. Anyone have this issue?


Fix it


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorta like only ONE side lock has engaged, but not the other side lock?

...I've had to push/pull on first one side of the seat and then the other to make similar vagueness go away.


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

mine squeaks. its super annoying. not like leather squeak. more like a spring inside the seat.


----------

